# anyone have a problem with me getting a Deluxe 24?



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

say it now before I pick one up tonight.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF knicksboy

Nope.


.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you Kiss4aFrog


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Have one myself, good machine.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks Dauntae


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

You should get 20+ years out of it.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

The Ariens Deluxe 24 is generally regarded as a good machine. You don't say anything about the snowfall where you live, length of driveway & sidewalks and so forth. If you live in North Dakota you might want something a little bigger. Here in WV it works well for me.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

WVguy said:


> The Ariens Deluxe 24 is generally regarded as a good machine. You don't say anything about the snowfall where you live, length of driveway & sidewalks and so forth. If you live in North Dakota you might want something a little bigger. Here in WV it works well for me.



WVguy, sorry. live in Northern New Jersey. I have a 2car x 2.5car very slightly inclined driveway and a 50ft x 2ft. walk/pathway to clear. the plow mounds get crazy sometimes. Plus I do the old neighbors' driveway as well. 




tpenfield said:


> You should get 20+ years out of it.



thanks tpenfield. cross our fingers...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> You should get 20+ years out of it.


 With proper maintenance.

I forgot to ask what you intend to use it on, how big, what surface, ... I was just going with the thought of you wanting the Deluxe and is there anything wrong with it. And in my mind, no there isn't.

Personally I have a Deluxe 28 and I'd like to have hand warmers and a remote chute deflector control so I'd upgrade from the Deluxe. I didn't buy it new so I was happy to get what I did :grin:

.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

and WVguy, snowfall amounts are hard to predict here. we already got 6 inches of heavy stuff back in mid-November


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I bought a new-to-me Deluxe 24 two months ago. It's a freaking beast, and has handled our 2 snowfalls so far with no problems. My only dislike is my model has the old pin-lock wheels, and I really have to muscle the controls to keep it going straight, even with both wheels locked. But what I lose in sore shoulders I gain in less heart attack risk.  If yours has the auto-turn system you should be just fine.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

thanks grayhairedfreak


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

don't look back....good machine...


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good bang for the buck for $999. Couldn't do better in a brothel.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go for it..... I'm sure a Deluxe 24 will serve you well.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Same as mine...Don't forget to follow the lube spots in the manual, even if new, found them to be dry or very little...Make the skid shoe adjustments after filling tires...Might want to go with poly shoes, helps with the auto-turn...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Go for it,


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

knicksboy said:


> WVguy, sorry. live in Northern New Jersey. I have a 2car x 2.5car very slightly inclined driveway and a 50ft x 2ft. walk/pathway to clear. the plow mounds get crazy sometimes. Plus I do the old neighbors' driveway as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the site from a sussex county nj person,


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Done. picked it up. had to take it out of the box to fit the SUV. 

without the pallet it would've worked, but the guy who helped load it said box won't hold without the pallet. he said to be safe just get it out of the box. 

took under an hour to assemble. replaced the skid shoes while i was at it.

couple of things though:

1. did not start it up. oil level was very low. below "operating level". is this normal? any 5w30 will do?
2. chute is "squeaky" when turning. hopefully it's just new. if not where do I grease?
3. what type of grease do you people use?

I'll try to get some oil tonight and start it up tomorrow.

thanks to all


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

oh and another thing...

I just used the stock bolts on the blower for the composite skid shoes. not the one that came with it.

is that ok?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Only place I greased was the gears under the black cover, Has plastic where it rotates on the bottom so no real need there I wouldn't think, I would just get the cheapest 5w30 oil now as you will be changing it soon for the break in, Also check the tank before fueling as some have found some particles in the tank from manufacturing, Not a huge thing but good to check to make sure it's clean.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

thanks Dauntae


----------



## msettanni (Sep 17, 2018)

FYI: Just bought a new Deluxe 24 that had a fine metallic dust lying on the bottom of the gas tank. This seems to be a fairly common problem although it shouldn't be. Ariens should address the problem at the factory. Anyway, to get rid of the particles I bought an extendable, flexible magnetic screw retriever at my local NAPA store (you can get them at at HD or Pep Boys, etc). After draining the tank, I used the retriever to collect all the dust at the bottom of the tank, then drained the carburetor bowl and poured fresh gas into the tank until it ran out of the carburetor. The magnet doesn't have much surface so you need to keep cleaning it off. Lots of trips back to the tank.
Not sure if the dust is a problem or not. The dealer said run it as is and, if it doesn't start the next time call him. Not sure how he stays in business. Also not sure if there's an inline fuel filter to catch the dust, so cleaning the tank before using the machine just seems like a good idea. 
Have fun this winter taming that beast.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

msettanni said:


> FYI: Just bought a new Deluxe 24 that had a fine metallic dust lying on the bottom of the gas tank. This seems to be a fairly common problem although it shouldn't be. Ariens should address the problem at the factory. Anyway, to get rid of the particles I bought an extendable, flexible magnetic screw retriever at my local NAPA store (you can get them at at HD or Pep Boys, etc). After draining the tank, I used the retriever to collect all the dust at the bottom of the tank, then drained the carburetor bowl and poured fresh gas into the tank until it ran out of the carburetor. The magnet doesn't have much surface so you need to keep cleaning it off. Lots of trips back to the tank.
> Not sure if the dust is a problem or not. The dealer said run it as is and, if it doesn't start the next time call him. Not sure how he stays in business. Also not sure if there's an inline fuel filter to catch the dust, so cleaning the tank before using the machine just seems like a good idea.
> Have fun this winter taming that beast.


There actually IS a filter of sorts built in the tank, There is a fine screen mesh on the petcok on the tank but I would just make sure it's clean anyway.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

msettanni said:


> FYI: Just bought a new Deluxe 24 that had a fine metallic dust lying on the bottom of the gas tank. This seems to be a fairly common problem although it shouldn't be. Ariens should address the problem at the factory. Anyway, to get rid of the particles I bought an extendable, flexible magnetic screw retriever at my local NAPA store (you can get them at at HD or Pep Boys, etc). After draining the tank, I used the retriever to collect all the dust at the bottom of the tank, then drained the carburetor bowl and poured fresh gas into the tank until it ran out of the carburetor. The magnet doesn't have much surface so you need to keep cleaning it off. Lots of trips back to the tank.
> Not sure if the dust is a problem or not. The dealer said run it as is and, if it doesn't start the next time call him. Not sure how he stays in business. Also not sure if there's an inline fuel filter to catch the dust, so cleaning the tank before using the machine just seems like a good idea.
> Have fun this winter taming that beast.


Thanks for the tip, but like Dauntae said, there's a screen by the opening of the gas tank. I'll check tomorrow if it comes off.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Do i need to put stabilizer if i'm only starting it to test it out?

after testing (hopefully it runs) plan on running it dry till it stalls/stops. leave the fuel valve on (yes or no)..

and during winter season, do you put stabilizer in the gas can or directly to the blower's tank?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

knicksboy said:


> 1. did not start it up. oil level was very low. below "operating level". is this normal? any 5w30 will do?
> 2. chute is "squeaky" when turning. hopefully it's just new. if not where do I grease?
> 3. what type of grease do you people use?


DO NOT run the engine with oil level below operating level. They are very expensive to replace when you do that.

My chute squeaks too. I'm going to grease it on the squeaky bits when I get a roundtuit.

For a new engine 5w-30 dino (not synthetic) will do fine. Change according to manual instructions.

As far as grease, any grease that stops the chute squeaking will do.



knicksboy said:


> oh and another thing...
> 
> I just used the stock bolts on the blower for the composite skid shoes. not the one that came with it.
> 
> is that ok?


No that is not ok. The composite shoes (assuming you bought the Ariens brand) come with new, longer, bolts for a reason. They have to reach the full thread of the nuts on the ends of the bolts. The original bolts are not long enough to do this and may vibrate loose and fall off. That's why they give you the longer bolts.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

WVguy said:


> DO NOT run the engine with oil level below operating level. They are very expensive to replace when you do that.
> 
> My chute squeaks too. I'm going to grease it on the squeaky bits when I get a roundtuit.
> 
> ...



first off, after reading the manual, i checked the oil again the per Ariens instructions (screw cap back in the unscrew again). I did not do that initially, so after re-checking, oil level is good (whew)


yes, I did get the Ariens composite shoes. however, the bolts that came with it seemed shorter. i'll tackle it this weekend and take another look.


thanks WVguy


----------



## zeke1975 (Jan 9, 2018)

The newer Ariens composite shoes that I've got aren't all plastic. The ones I got have a plastic outside, with a metal plate in the middle that sits flush against the blower's bucket. If he has these, they don't require bolts that are any longer than the stock ones.


----------



## knicksboy (Dec 7, 2018)

zeke1975 said:


> The newer Ariens composite shoes that I've got aren't all plastic. The ones I got have a plastic outside, with a metal plate in the middle that sits flush against the blower's bucket. If he has these, they don't require bolts that are any longer than the stock ones.



yes, zeke1975. those are the ones I bought. and by the looks of your pic, the stock ones (came with the blower) are longer than those...


----------



## zeke1975 (Jan 9, 2018)

knicksboy,

I think you are good to go then! Longer is ok, only an issue if they're too short.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

zeke1975 said:


> The newer Ariens composite shoes that I've got aren't all plastic. The ones I got have a plastic outside, with a metal plate in the middle that sits flush against the blower's bucket. If he has these, they don't require bolts that are any longer than the stock ones.


Ah, those are different than the ones I have.


----------



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought one last year and was the best money I ever spent. I use the Tru-Fuel. Good Luck.


----------

